

Why flat interfaces matter - abdophoto
http://thetechblock.com/why-flat-interface-matter/

======
NameNickHN
I think people are reading too much into it. It's a fad. The flavor of the
month. Don't get me wrong. I like the flat style. Imitating real materials
like leather or fabric in apps and on websites was fine for a while. I guess
it came with the technological progress like higher screen resolutions and
more processor power. But now everybody has been doing it and it's getting
old. And who knows what kind of apps and what kind of technology we're using
in a couple of years that come with their own new style (that is not flat).

~~~
general_failure
Yeah, this is just a cycle. Just wait for a year or two and skeuomorphic
design will be back.

~~~
snogglethorpe
... and will seem fresh!

